# suck it up = χώνεψέ το



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2008)

suck it up 
To endure a period of mental, physical, or emotional hardship with no complaining. (Urban Dictionary)	

Context:
_Sometimes motherhood means sucking it up. Kitty, go suck it up._


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

Υπομένω, νταγιαντίζω.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2008)

Έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει καμιά ιδιωματική έκφραση και στα Ελληνικά. 
Αλλιώς θα καταλήξω στο, "Μερικές φορές μητρότητα σημαίνει να υπομένεις. Κίτι, κόψε την κλάψα".


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 19, 2008)

Εμένα, πάντως, με το που το είδα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό η ωραιότατη λόγια έκφραση "τον πίνω"!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

Κ18, νομίζω ότι το "τον πίνω / τον ήπια(με)" έχει περισσότερο την απόχρωση του "την πατώ (κι ίσως δεν βγάζω άχνα)" - άσε δε που δεν δίνει σωστή (συναφή) προστακτική να απευθύνουμε προς την Κίτι.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ζαζ, για την προστατική δεν θα εκφέρω άποψη διότι δεν έχω τα φόντα. Σχετικά με τη σημασία όμως, εγώ τουλάχιστον το χρησιμοποιώ για να περιγράψω μια δύσκολη κατάσταση (πχ "Πώς πάει η δουλειά;" "Άσε, τον πίνουμε") αλλά έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές να χρησιμοποιείται κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο και από άλλους.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 19, 2008)

Να τα καταπίνεις όλα (αγόγγυστα; )


----------



## Porkcastle (Mar 19, 2008)

"Σκάσε και κολύμπα";
"Κάνε τουμπεκί";

..."Τα κεφάλια μέσα";


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> "Σκάσε και κολύμπα";


Αυτό μ' αρέσει ιδιαιτέρως για να αποδώσω την προστακτική. Είναι έκφραση της καθομιλουμένης, χωρίς να είναι πολύ slang.


----------



## paraskevi (Mar 19, 2008)

Μήπως, αφού θέλεις και λίγο slang, οι εκφράσεις "τραβάω ζόρι", ή "τραβάω χοντρό κουπί", ταιριάζουν; Δηλαδή, 
"Μερικές φορές, μητρότητα σημαίνει να τραβάς χοντρό κουπί. Κίτι, σκάσε και τράβα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2009)

Να προσθέσω (και σαν δεύτερο συνθετικό του σκάσε και...) το *ρούφα το αυγό σου* για να αναστήσω ένα από τα αρχαία νήματα; :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2009)

Δόκτωρ, νόμιζα το "ρούφα το αβγό σου" το λέμε σε κάποιον όταν τον έχουμε αποστομώσει, όχι;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 22, 2009)

Περπατώντας τραβάμε προς τη δόξα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δόκτωρ, νόμιζα το "ρούφα το αβγό σου" το λέμε σε κάποιον όταν τον έχουμε αποστομώσει, όχι;



Ε, ναι... σε αποστόμωσα, στο εξήγησα, το ξέρεις, άρα μη μιλάς πια...

Άρα, στο διάλογο εδώ, πιο εμφατικά: «τα ήξερες τι θα τραβήξεις, μη μιλάς, ρούφα το αυγό σου». Ίσως είμαι υπερβολικός; 



Ambrose said:


> Περπατώντας τραβάμε προς τη δόξα.



 :)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 22, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)



Ναι, αυτό είναι κάτι που λέω εγώ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις (κατά το "και ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβάμε"), δηλ. "Σκάσε και προχώρα (αγόγγυστα)". LOL.


----------



## diceman (Dec 22, 2009)

Και μια πιο σύντομη προστακτική, Αλεξάνδρα: *Χώνεψέ το!*


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> "Σκάσε και κολύμπα";
> "Κάνε τουμπεκί";
> 
> ..."Τα κεφάλια μέσα";


 
+1. Προτιμώ και χρησιμοποιώ το _Σκάσε και κολύμπα!_
Για τα _πολύ_ δύσκολα υπάρχει το _Σκάσε και σκάβε,_ από το γνωστό μακάβριο ανέκδοτο.

Και το σχετικό απόσπασμα από την ταινία με την καλύτερη μεταγλώττιση που έχω ακούσει.
Αμερικανιστί:




και ελληνιστί:


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, σε ένα λεξικό, στο *Deal with it!*, που είναι συνώνυμο, έχω κι εγώ το «Χώνεψέ το!».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, σε ένα λεξικό, στο *Deal with it!*, που είναι συνώνυμο, έχω κι εγώ το «Χώνεψέ το!».


Δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και «Πάρ' το απόφαση!»;


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Βεβαίως. Μπορείτε να προχωρήσετε και σε... τιτλοποίηση απαιτήσεων.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 10, 2012)

*suck it up*

suck it up
(idiom) stop complaining/get up and do it,/ be strong, /do not be a quitter
Example Sentences:
--A: I hate my job! I hate my boyfriend! I hate my life!
--B: Suck it up! At least you have a job!
--The teacher told her complaining students to suck it up after they told her the test was too difficult.
--"I can't do it, Kate. I've searched everywhere and I can't find it."
--"Suck it up, John. I'm counting on you to define that idiom!" :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe it's too early to present it in this thread, but _ρούφα το αβγό σου_ is a possibility.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2012)

No, Doctor, it's not too early. Look at the 1st page of this thread :)


----------



## Inachus (Feb 10, 2012)

> --The teacher told her complaining students to suck it up after they told her the test was too difficult.


I' m thinking that, if a teacher can tell her students to suck it up, this mustn't be a rude expression, as some Greek expressions are.


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

You're right, I think, Inachus, but all suggestions before post #21 were made for the particular, earlier use submitted by Alexandra in post #1 where the register allowed most of them. For the example with the schoolteacher, I'd probably use «να το πάρουν απόφαση» that Zazula said in post #19.


----------



## Inachus (Feb 10, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ daeman!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> No, Doctor, it's not too early. Look at the 1st page of this thread :)


καραλόλ!!!


----------



## Inachus (Feb 11, 2012)

Έχοντας διαβάσει όλες τις απαντήσεις του νήματος, νομίζω ότι κάπου υπάρχει θέση και για το "λούζομαι + αντικείμενο".


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2014)




----------



## cougr (May 12, 2014)

Δεν ταιριάζει εδώ και το _χάψ' το_ (_χάψέ το_), ως προσταγή;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

cougr said:


> Δεν ταιριάζει εδώ και το _χάψ' το_ (_χάψέ το_), ως προσταγή;


Καλημέρα. Εννοείς «χώνεψέ το», «πάρ' το χαμπάρι»; (Που συνήθως ακολουθείται από περιγραφή αυτού που πρέπει να χωνέψεις.)


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, σε ένα λεξικό, στο *Deal with it!*, που είναι συνώνυμο, έχω κι εγώ το «Χώνεψέ το!».



Πιθανόν το "δέξου το" που εδώ το δίνουν, επίσης, ως απόδοση του _deal with it_, να είναι -ακόμη- μια καλή μετάφραση του _suck it up_.

Το πρόβλημα, μετά, είναι τι κάνεις μ' αυτό:
_Suck it up and deal with it!!!_
Πιθανή απόδοση:
_Δέξου το κι αντιμετώπισέ το._


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

Ρούφα τ' αβγό σου και κάνε τουμπεκί. :)


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ρούφα τ' αβγό σου και κάνε τουμπεκί. :)



Πρόβλημα Α: το _ρούφα το αυγό σου_ (όπως και _την αυγουλάρα σου_), όπως έχει αναφερθεί προηγουμένως, συχνά λέγεται όταν τη φέρνεις στον άλλον.

Πρόβλημα Β: _κάνε τουμπεκί_ για το _deal with it_;


----------



## dominotheory (May 12, 2014)

Άλλη εναλλακτική (για το _Suck it up and deal with it!!!_), πιο slang:
_Κάτσε πιες την και δες τι θα κάνεις._


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Πρόβλημα Β: _κάνε τουμπεκί_ για το _deal with it_;


Δεν έβαλα γελάκι αλλά ήθελα μια mixed metaphor.

Το _deal with it_ δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, αλλά και με την εσωτερική τακτοποίηση του θέματος, δηλαδή χώνεψέ το και μη μας ζαλίζεις τον έρωτα. Καλό είναι το «δες τι θα κάνεις» (ή «κάνε κάτι γι' αυτό»), μια και πιάνει και τις δύο σημασίες.


----------



## cougr (May 12, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Εννοείς «χώνεψέ το», «πάρ' το χαμπάρι»; (Που συνήθως ακολουθείται από περιγραφή αυτού που πρέπει να χωνέψεις.)



Χαίρετε! Με κάτι άλλο το έχω μπερδέψει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος πώς και με τι.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

cougr said:


> Χαίρετε! Με κάτι άλλο το έχω μπερδέψει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος πώς και με τι.



Μήπως με το «κατάπιε το» (όπως στο #7 του Count Baltar) που μπερδεύει το «χωνεύω» -με τη σημασία που συζητάμε στο νήμα- με το «χάφτω»;

*2.* (μτφ., οικ.) α. πιστεύω με μεγάλη ευκολία ό,τι μου πουν, δείχνω αφέλεια και ευπιστία· χάφτω[SUB]2[/SUB]: _Εγώ δεν τα ~ αυτά τα ψέματα. Έκανα τον άρρωστο κι αυτός το κατάπιε. _*β.* δέχομαι μια δυσάρεστη κατάσταση χωρίς διαμαρτυρίες ή άλλες αντιδράσεις: _Kατάπια πολλές προσβολές χωρίς να μιλήσω. Kατάπιε πολλές πίκρες στη ζωή της._


----------



## cougr (May 12, 2014)

Μάλλον ναι, daeman!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2014)

Έχω τώρα ένα *roll with the punches*, και μάλιστα σε μορφή επιθετικού προσδιορισμού: roll-with-the-punches (attitude, outlook etc).


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2014)

Ευέλικτος, ευπροσάρμοστος — ανάλογα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2014)

χόρεψε όπως σου παίζουν


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 25, 2014)

*roll with the punches
*to adjust to difficult events as they happen
*roll with it*
She had to perform shortly after her brother died, but she rolled with the punches and put on a great show.

Etymology: based on boxing, from the literal meaning roll with the punches (step back or to one side as you are being hit), so that you do not receive the full force of the attack
Sounds like a synonym of you gotta play the hand you're dealt posted by Raiden last month.

But you're looking for an adjectival qualifier, right? 
I like Nick's ευπροσάρμοστος. But it really depends on the exact context.
e.g.
a roll-with-the-punches attitude
ανεκτική, άνετη, ανοιχτή, ανοιχτόμυαλη, απτόητη, δεκτική, ελαστική, ευέλικτη, στωική στάση


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2022)

ένα suck it up το είδα να αποδίδεται «*κάν' το γαργάρα*»


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2022)

let that sink in = χωνέψτε το


Αντιγράφω από τους unboxholics: Με την εξαγορά του Twitter να βρίσκεται στην τελική ευθεία, ο Elon Musk προχώρησε σε μια συμβολική κίνηση για να δείξει ότι είναι το νέο μεγάλο αφεντικό. Πριν από λίγη ώρα μέσα από ένα βίντεο που ανάρτησε στον προσωπικό του λογαριασμό που διατηρεί στο -σύντομα...




www.lexilogia.gr


----------

